# How to make it EASY to Install Rear Wheel of Ventana & Fandango with X9



## Sam Jones (Feb 25, 2005)

It was always VERY VERY difficult to get the rear wheel off and on my X9
eauipped Vendana ECDM. At AORTA I talked to several others that had the SAME
PROBLEM with ECDMs and with Fandango's (which are also made by Ventana).

This problem is simple and easy to fix!

The X9 deralliur has a protrusion on the left rear side where the "B screw" that
adjusts the angle of the deralleur mounts. Thus, when the derailleur is rotated
to the rear (to allow the wheel to come in or out) this protusion of the X9 deralliur
has a MAJOR interference with the right rear bottom corner of the dropout. This makes the
derailleur UNable to rotate clockwise (to the rear)very far. This in turn makes the top chain
guide wheel of the X9 well froward of the axle slot in the dropout.

The fix is to get a small corse rat tail file and file off the right rear corner
of the dropout to eliminate the interference. I did this a little at a time
until the X9 rotation was limited only by the B adjuster screw making solid
contact with the rear of the dropout.

Now the X9 can be rotated so that the top chain guide wheel is well aft of the
axle slot. This TOTALLY solves the problem and the wheel is now easy to install
(just like all other bikes I've had).

This does not weaken the dropout in any way as the material removed is only
about 1/4" off the inside corner of the very bottom of the dropout right above
where the replaceable derailleur hanger meets the dropout.

I expect that this same interference occurs with other derailleurs as well but
don't know for sure.


----------



## PMK (Oct 12, 2004)

Sam
Oddly, I have heard all kinds of horror stories about the wheel being difficult to remove or install. 

The ironic thing though is our Ventana with an X7 and Fandango with XO have never caused me grief in regards to wheel removal or install.

I set the chain about midway on the cassette. Undo the QR, Grab the der and spin it clockwise as looking at it. Everything moves clear and comes right out or goes in.

If anything, the QR nut hangs it up a bit.

Your or "The" fix sounds easy and straight forward, so it probably should be incorporated for those needing it.

PK


----------



## zibell (Apr 13, 2007)

I have to agree with Paul, we haven't had any issues with our Ventana with an X0. Everything seems to just drop into place.


----------



## Ciclistagonzo (Dec 10, 2001)

Bandwagon, 3 Ventana's with with same Dropout design and SRAM X products (Various) and never heard of this issue. Our ECDM has a Shadow SLX which is really out of the way.


----------



## Trails4Two (May 12, 2008)

*Sram pain*

Gotta say that the rear wheel is a pain to remove/put on with our X-9/X-7 set up. It only takes an extra minute or two, but it definitely does not "drop right in".


----------



## reamer41 (Mar 26, 2007)

I find that with SRAM derailleurs rear wheel removal/replacement is easiest with the chain on the largest cog. With Shimano RDs I always shifted to the smallest cog. WIth the chain on the small cog I found that wheel removal was a PITA on SRAM RD bikes.


----------



## thickfog (Oct 29, 2010)

I have this exact issue with my Niner sir9. Very frustrating. I will try this.


----------



## malaclemys (Oct 22, 2010)

Like Reamer41 I am used to dropping the chain into the small/small combo to aid in the removal of the rear wheel. That said my SRAM equipped Fandango 29 seemed to be a pia to remove the rear wheel. As suggested I tried the middle chain ring and mid cassette and it was a breeze. Give it a try Sam.


----------



## oc-biker (Mar 9, 2004)

Man, I thought I was the only one who have major problems installing the rear wheel. :madman: I typically let the air out of the tire just so I can put it back in (which helped but was a pain to always have to air back up). Removing it is difficult too but not as bad as reinstalling it. I've thought that I was going to bend something at times because it was such a PIA. I couldn't ever figure it out. I did notice that the upper part of the chain because extremely tight and that was the reason the wheel wouldn't go in. 

Many thanks for this suggested fix! :thumbsup:

I always move the rear to the small and typically leave the front in the middle. I'm going to try to leave it in the middle in the rear and see if that helps. If not, I'll resort to the MacGyver fix.


----------

